# 7 million sign up?? Is this supposed to be good?



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Like my title states.... 7 Million sign up. Is this a good thing?? Wasn't there between 20-50 million people un-insured? So with 7 million signed up is this supposed to a victory for the health care law?? To me it doesn't sound good. Because with low sign up rates will only increase on people. Just like they are already talking about. Once all the data and insurance or risk pools are established rates will go up or change. Because lets just say a certain zip code only has 1000 people and then another has 100,000 people. The rates will be different.... THAT IS INSURANCE. Again I ask how is this going to sustain itself. Keep asking your legislators about this. No matter which way you voted or stand on this bill. you need to ask these questions because we will all pay for it some how in the end.



> WASHINGTON, April 1 (Reuters) - The White House said on Tuesday that more than 7 million people had signed up for healthcare coverage under the Affordable Care Act, exceeding its original goal after a botched rollout of the program.
> 
> "With the remarkable surge in enrollment, 7,041,000 people signed up for health insurance before the midnight deadline yesterday and that doesn't count the last day surge in signups in more than a dozen states that run their own marketplaces," White House spokesman Jay Carney told reporters.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Can you say... ANOTHER BAILOUT!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I also heard the democrats say this will help the deficit. That is contradicted by an article in the Drudge Report that 4 our of 5 who registered will get subsidies. To me that means the taxpayer picks up the cost for the freeloaders and that's the same as increasing the deficit in my book. 
To tell the truth I'm surprised they didn't sign up 30 million. There sure are a lot more freeloaders than seven million.

As another side note: I think the seven million they claim includes people turning 65 and signing up for Medicare. That would seriously inflate their numbers. One of these days the truth is going to catch up with them and make them look even dumber. Of course if people only watch CBS, NBC, and ABC they will never know.

I forget who said it, but this administration and our media bring to mine this quote: " if you don't read the paper your uninformed, if you do read the paper your misinformed.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Out of the 7 million, how many lost their coverage due to Obamacare?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Out of the 7 million, how many lost their coverage due to Obamacare?


If memory serves me more have lost their insurance than have signed up.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think more have lost their insurance than have signed up for Obamacare.

I would like to know how many that singed up are actually enrolled and covered. I would like to know how many have lost their insurance and died. I would like to know how many have lost their insurance and while trying to stay alive have lost their homes and everything they own. I would like to know how many families are on welfare because a loved one used up all of their assets trying to stay alive.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman...

I would like to know the numbers of how many of the new sign up's were people who already had insurance and were looking for it "cheaper". Which the exchanges where supposed to help out. Which also means they might have qualified for subsidies now which made it cheaper. So out of the 7 million.... how many already had insurance? Or like what BL stated... Then how many had insurance but got "cancelled" because of this law??

those are the numbers I would like to see. Then that way we will know if the 20-50 million people even went looking for insurance. Again what kills me is our legislators made a bill that only will help cover 10% of the nation yet effect 100% of the nation! That is what is scary and the bleeding hearts didn't think about.

I was reading something last night online and it said something like... Next steps for Obamacare... and it was a warning or foreshadowing of things to possibly come or what to look out for.... ie: increase or rises in premium across the board (all plans not just ones on exchanges), will people be able to keep their doctors (some places now say they won't see certain patients because of this bill), Will big business start to cut jobs and benefits (some already are), Deductible and co-pay rising for employer offered insurance ( some are doing it right now), etc.

If people think I am an idiot and keep thinking the sky is falling... Look at the thread in the open forum of a guy asking about moving to MN. He went to an interview and then talked benefits... He described the benefits.... Hmmmmmm. Anyway it is coming a reality people and it is one of those things....once a law or program is in place it is very hard to over turn it. Like someone mentioned... BAIL OUT!!! Say good bye to more of your hard earned money.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The Obama care would cost me around $6000 a year. Which is roughly 1/3 of my pay check since I am still in college. I would go broke buying Obama care. Before I was on my mothers health insurance it cost me roughly $50 a month. Granted I was limited to where I could go. But I also set money aside for "just in case" emergencies.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Paying the penalty will only cost me roughly $2000 a year.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I wish some of the people who were posting in favor of this legislation would be reading what BL just posted.

He is the target demographic.... yet look at what he is experiencing. Now lets couple in the fact that he lives in a less dense populated area compared to Chicago. So what do you think the rates will be doing in his neck of the woods compared to others??? I will tell you... RISE. Because insurance is a risk of one spread out across many. If the area you live in has less people and less people signing up for Obamacare.... That means your premiums will increase. So how will it be affordable next year?? Will you need more of a subside?? So what will that do to taxes or where will that money come from??

I keep saying this but you need to ask these questions to your legislators. I send emails on a weekly basis to my represenatives (both dem's from MN uke: ) You can guess my questions get unanswered and fall on deaf ears with these two since they only vote on party lines. But anyway i will get off my soap box.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That $6000 is after my tax credits give or take a $100 or $200.


----------

